# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  J Eğrisi ve Gaziler Dergisi

## anau

*J Eğrisi ve Gaziler Dergisi*

Neslihan Yalman 

Türkiye'nin içinde bulunduğu karmaşanın giderek su yüzüne çıktığı aşikardır. Bu noktada; Ege Cansen'in Hürriyet gazetesinde yazdığı yazılarında kullandığı ğJ Eğrisi' kavramının üzerinde durulması taraftarıyım. Cansen'in, 28.02.2007 tarihli ğJ Eğrisi II' başlıklı köşe yazısında yaptığı saptamaların altını çizmekte yarar var. J biçimindeki eğrinin birçok siyasi ve iktisadi meselenin çözümünde de rol oynayabileceğini belirten Cansen, şöyle diyor:

ğİsterseniz önce "J-Eğrisi" kavramını yalın bir dille tanımlayım. Kavram şunu söylüyor: 

"Eğer sebep-sonuç ilişkisi bir kısır döngüye dönüşmüşse, bu çemberi kırmanın yolu, işlerin kötüleşmesini göze almaktan geçer."'

Ege Cansen, 10.03.2007 tarihinde yine aynı gazetede ğGönüllü Birliktelik' başlıklı yazısında, bu kavramı somut örneklerle genişletiyor. 

Bu genişletmeyi yaparken, Osmanlı Devleti'nin ğçok millet-tek ulus' ilkesine göre kurulmuş olmasından ve Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin de ğtek millet-tek devlet' veçhesine doğru evrilmesinden söz ediyor. Kötü bir noktada fasit bir döngü içine girmiş durumların, sonrasında daha da kötüleşmesi riskini göze almadan aşılamayacağını belirtirken yazar, Kürtler ve Türkler üzerinden giderek Kenan Evren'in eyalet sistemi üzerine yaptığı çıkışa vurguda bulunuyor:

ğğTürkiye'deki Kürt azınlıkla, kendini Türk kabul eden çoğunluğun arası açıktır. Halen resmen devam eden birliktelik ğgönülsüz' dür. Kerhen sürmektedir. İşin kötüsü bu gönülsüzlük, eskiden sadece Kürtler'e mahsus bir duyguyken, şimdi Türkler arasında da yaygınlaşmıştır. Birlikte yaşamak güzel bile olsa, zorla güzellik olmamaktadır. üstelik Türkiye'nin stratejik ğağabeyleri' AB ve ABD bugünkü ğtek millet-tek devlet' paradigmasını değiştirmek için elinden geleni, ardına koymamaktadır.(ğ)'

(Editörün Notu: Ege Cansen'den yukarıda alıntılanan satırlar Türkiye'nin elitlerini; "gönülsüz birliktelik"'in gönüllü birlikteliğe çevrilemediği noktada, "ne yapalım zorla güzellik olmaz, federasyonu kabul edelim" tezine sözü edilen J eğrisi üzerinden yaklaştırmak için kurgulanan dolaylı psikolojik kurgunun ilk satırlarıdır. Ege Cansen'in okur kitlesi gözönüne alındığında, federatif güçlerin elit okur kitlelerine bu tarz yazarlar üzerinden vereceği ince mesajlar dikkatle takip edilmelidir.Zorla güzellik olmaz ama güzelce olmazsa zorla olur; güzellik pahasına. Her boyutu ile bekaa, güzellikten önceliklidir ve parası oldukları için güçlü olduğunu zanneden elitler, güçlü/haklı oldukları için paraya ihtiyacı olmayanların tarihi misyonunu çok doğru okuyup, teorinin pratiğe yenik düşeceği noktayı çok iyi tespit edebilmelidirler.) 

Yukarıdaki açıklamadan hareketle Cansen, gönülsüz birlikteliğin gönüllüye çevrilmesi gerektiğini belirtiyor. Bu ifadeyi önemsiyorum. Nitekim; eğrinin sonunda gözüken bir parça umut ışığı uğruna, Türk ve Kürt birlikteliğinin önem teşkil ettiğini düşünüyorum. Salt bu birlikteliğin değil; bunun da ötesinde, diğer azınlıklarla oluşturulacak entegrasyonun da bu topraklara nüksetmiş ğemperyal vizyon' adına yarar getireceği kanısındayım. Bunun için gerekli olan şartların entelektüel/akademik platformlara taşınması aciliyeti de gündemdedir. Bahsi edilen aciliyetin hudutlarının belirlenmesi ve hangi koşullarda gerçekleştirilmesi gerektiği de, yine titiz çalışmalar sonucunda belirlenmelidir.

şöyle ki; 12.03.2007 tarihinde Cumhuriyet'te ğTehlike üç boyutlu' başlığıyla yer alan ve Kürtleri, Kürt-Nakşiler/PKK Kürtçülüğü/Barzani Kürtçülüğü olarak üç kategoriye ayıran haberin üzerinde durulmalıdır. 

Bu haberden yola çıkarak, Kürtlerin de kendi içinde bir kısım kollara ayrıldığını görebilmekteyiz. üyleyse, temel problematik hangi Kürt varoluşunu tanıyacağımızdır. Cumhuriyet'e ve diğer gazetelere de sızdırılan raporun içeriği, Murat Yetkin tarafından 22.02.2007'de Radikal'de yazılmıştır. Köşe yazısının son paragraflarında, söz konusu parçalanmanın seçimlerle bağlantısının altı özel olarak çizilmiştir:

ğğşu anda Güneydoğu'da etkin iki buçuk parti var. PKK ile ortak tabanı paylaşan DTP, Ak Parti ve yakın zamana dek korucu aşiretlerine dayanan DYP. Yarış DTP ve Ak Parti arasında geçecek gibi görünüyor. 

Ak Parti, Barzani sempatizanı aşiret ve grupların desteğini alabilirse, DTP'yi alt edebilir.Yani kabalaştırarak söylersek, ne yazık ki 2007 genel seçimleri bölgede(başka güçlü bir siyasi müdahale olmazsa) Abdullah ücalan'dan istikamet alanlarla, Mesud Barzani'den istikamet alanların mücadelesi olarak geçecek gibi gözüküyor.' 

Yetkin'in analizi olmadan, sızdırılmış raporun haber niteliğinin net bir şekilde anlaşılamayacağı söylenebilir. En azından yakın geleceğimiz açısından, durum sorgulanmalıdır. Mevcut sorgulama yapılırken, ana eksen devletin bekasını korumak olmalıdır. 

O halde; gönüllü birlikteliğin üniversitelerden başlayarak araştırma konusu haline getirilmesi ve entelektüelize edilmesi taraftarıyım. şu halde; tarafsızlığın boş bir avuntunun ötesine geçemediği yerde, tarafımızı haklı gerekçelerle seçerek adil olmalıyız. Hamasi olmanın da ötesinde, bilimsel varoluşu değer yargılarımızla harmanlayarakğ (Açıkça belirtmeliyiz ki; herkesin kendi kontra-ahlakını ürettiği ve buna koşulsuz inandığı bir düzlemde bu varoluşu gündeme taşımak, oldukça meşakkatli bir işe de tekabül etmektedir.)

12.03.2007 tarihli ve 141. sayılı Cumhuriyet Strateji ekinde Dr. Nejat Tarakçı'nın ğTürkiye'ye Küresel Kuşatma' başlıklı yazısında hayli mühim analizlere yer verilmektedir. Yazıda, küresel entegrasyonun birinci hedefinin eğitim çağındaki genç öğrenciler olduğu belirtilirken; milli kültürün dille var edilen kopmaz ilişkisine değinilmiş ve küresel sistemin sınır tanımaz bir rekabete yol verdiği imlenmiştir. 

Devlet-millet dayanışmasının şart olduğunu belirten Tarakçı'nın, Cansen'in bahsettiği ğgönüllü birliktelik' kavramına katkısını da görmemiz gerekmektedir. ğShake It Up Shekerim' misali Türkçe'den bozma ğşekerim' kelimesini Tarzan diline eviren zihniyetleri oluşturmak ve bunu da Amerikalı bir R&B şarkıcısı edasıyla yabancılaştırılmış/çarpık bir imajla yapan Kenan Doğulu'yu ortaya çıkarmak, milli iradenin/bütünlüğün şizoid bölünmesinin bir parçasıdır. 

Hatırlayanız ki; o Kenan Doğulu, Erzincan/Afyon ve 17 Ağustos depremleri çerçevesinde manidar klipler çekerek, halkın hassasiyetini bu konuya çekmek isteyen bir sanatçıydı!.. Velhasıl, onun geçirdiği evrimi Türkiye'de birçok kişi, hatta kurum ve kuruluşlar da geçirmiştir.

Yazıya böylesi uzun uzadıya bir girizgah yapmamın sebebi, 1983 yılından bu yana yayın hayatını sürdüren Kurtuluş Savaşı Mücahit Gaziler dergisinden bahsetmek adınaydı.

Bu girizgahı yapmak zorundaydım. Nitekim; derginin 24 seneyi kapsayan varoluşu, tüm bu yaşadıklarımızın somut örneği haline gelmektedir. 

İmtiyaz sahibinin A. Gönül Palalar, sorumlu yazı işleri müdürünün de Bnb.(E) ş. Ercüment Güngör olduğu bu dergiyle tesadüf eseri internet ortamında tanıştım. Sağolsunlar, üç aylık periyotlarla çıkan derginin son iki sayısını şahsıma kargo yoluyla gönderdiler. 

Dergiyi incelediğimde, Türkiye'de ğgazilik'(akabinde şehitlik) sosyolojisinin eksik olduğunu bir kez daha gördüm. Gazisini kucaklayan bu bir avuç insan, dergide çeşitli yazılar yazıyorlardı. Yaptıklarının kıymet hükmünün büyük olduğunu düşünüyorum. 

Derginin en önemli ve başat söyleminin ğGazilik Bakanlığı' ekseninde toplandığını gördüm. Dergi sahipleri 12.000 imza toplayarak ve TBMM'ye göndererek, bakanlık konusunu gündeme getirmeye çalışmışlar. 

Fakat; yazıktır ki, Türkiye'nin aydınları/entelektüelleri/akademisyenleri-ne derseniz deyin- bu insanları yazın düzeyinde yalnız bırakmışlardır. Oysa ki; temel sebep derginin de ötesinde, üniversitelerde başlıyor. 

Ne şehitlik, gazilik olgusu akademik düzeyde irdelenebiliyor, ne de dergiye yazabilecek vizyonu geniş insanlar aynı çatı altında bir araya gelebiliyor. Sayın Palalar'ın da dikkat çektiği üzere; Kenan Evren döneminde bütün gazi dernekleri iki çatı altında toplanarak, ğTürkiye Muharip Gaziler Derneği' ve ğTürkiye Harp Malulü Gaziler, şehit, Dul ve Yetimleri' dernekleri haline getiriliyor.

Van'dan kalkıp Aydın'a gelen ve döneminde yirmi yaşında olan Doğan Kef adlı oğlunu şehit veren babanın ifadelerine, ğgönüllü birliktelik' kapsamında dikkat etmek gerekiyor. 

Kürtün Türkün kardeşliğine vurgu yapan baba, oğluna yazdığı şiirle onu ontik düzeyde yeniden ölümsüz kılıyor. 

ülümsüzlüğün egzistansiyalist boyutu, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'ni, Hrant Dink'in yanında otuz üç şehide de şiir yazması gereken şairleri ve üniversiteleri de ilgilendiriyor. 

Niçin akademisyenler/şairler birlikteliğinden sinerji doğmuyor? Niçin çoğu şehit mektuplarını, şiirlerini bir araya toplayacak ve analize tabi tutacak entelektüeller ortaya çıkamıyor? Niçin TSK böylesi bir antolojik destekle, ciltler halinde mektupları, şiirleri ve şehit aileleriyle yapılan röportajları bastırmıyor? 

Niçin kimse, Gaziler dergisinin yirmi üç yıldır süregiden sayılarını bir araya toplayıp; ortak ifadeleri, ortaya atılan yeni kavramları ve bakanlık kurma çalışmalarını akademik bir üsluba dökemiyor?

Derginin 23. yıl tebliğinde-2006- amacın; gazilerin bilinç düzeyini yükseltmek, kamuoyunu bilgilendirmek ve yetkilileri harekete geçmeye çağırmak olduğu yazıyor. Güneydoğu gaziliği, terör gaziliği ve gazi polis misali önem ihtiva eden kavramlara değiniliyor. Bunun bir ekip çalışması olabileceğini de düşünürsek, kavramların genişletilmesi de başka isimlere düşüyor.

Derginin elimde bulunan sayılarından yola çıkarak, birkaç konuya dikkat çekmek istiyorum. Bunlardan birincisi; bu ülkede gazilik denilen olgunun, neye tekabül ettiği ve tarihsel perspektif içinde nasıl dönüştüğüdür? 

Hatun Doğan'ın, 1930'da Konya'nın Beyşehir ilçesinde doğan Kore Gazisi Halil Dikeren'le yaptığı röportaj bile bize ipuçlarını verebiliyor( K.S..M Gaziler , Nisan-Mayıs-Haziran 2006, Yıl:23, Sayı:144, ss. 14-19). Sosyolojik olarak gözüme ilişenlerin bir bölümünü, dergiden dağınık bir biçimde alıntılıyorum:

Peki köyden çıkışınız nasıl oldu? Size davul zurna çaldılar mı? 

Hayır, hayır davul zurna işi şimdi çıktı, bizim zamanımızda öyle çalgı çengi olmazdı. Kurban kesildi, kanı alnımıza sürüldü. Dualarla okuna üflene uğurlandık. Büyüklerin ellerinden, küçüklerin gözlerinden öptük. 

Yemekleriniz nasıldı? 

Ispanağı ilk asker ocağında gördüm ve yedim. Yemeklerimiz güzeldi, tayınımız, ekmeğimiz boldu. Askere iyi bakarlar bol yedirirler içirirler. 

Kore'de şehitleri nereye gömüyorlardı? 

Tusanda Türk şehitliği vardı. Orada gömülürlerdi.

İbadet yapabiliyor muydunuz?

Türk askerinin tek ihmal etmediği şey ibadet etmekti. Aşı ekmeği kaçırmayı, aç kalmayı göze alırdık ama namazımızı kaçırmazdık.

Yukarıdaki kısa cevaplar üzerine dahi; yaşlılık biliminden tutun da ilahiyata, sosyolojiden tutun da sanata kadar bir yığın veri elde edebilmek mümkünğ üstelik; müşfik gazimiz Allah'a şükrederek yaşıyor. Hiçbir şeyden şikayetçi olmadanğ Peki kızı Nuran Hanım bu konuda ne diyor? Tabii ki gerek yaş farkından, gerekse daha realist bakabilmek açısından konuya başka bir yönden yaklaşıyor:

...ğğSağlığım iyi diyor ama ablacığım, zaten görüyorsun yaşlı. Ciğerlerinde problemi var, astımı, bronşidi var''. Burnuna taktıkları nefes alma aletlerini gösteriyor. ğğZaten kısmi felçli.'' diyor. Gazimiz sesini yükseltiyor.ğğHiçbir şeyim yok, hiçbir şeyim yok trup gibiyim mahaşallah''. 

Nuran Hanım devam ediyor. Baba SSK'dan emekli. Gazilik kartınla SSK kartını birleştirdiler. En çok hangisinden maaş alıyorsa, karneyi ona göre düzenlediler. Ortaya bir SSK'lı gazi çıkıyor. 

(ğ)

Zaman zaman Türkiye Muharip Gaziler Derneği İzmir şubesi'nden davetiyeler geliyor. Gazimiz bunlara gitmeyi çok istiyor, ama 76 yaşında, illa ki birilerinin götürmesi gerekir. Dernek İzmir'in bir ucunda onlar diğer ucunda. Nuran Hanım diyor ki, 

ğğBabam gibi gazilerden kaç tane kaldı? Madem ki böyle davetiyeler çıkarıyorsunuz, bir servis ayarlayın, gazileri evlerinden alın evlerine bırakın.'' Aslında olmayacak bir şey değil.

Derginin aynı sayısında, Gönül Penceresi köşesinde Gönül Palalar önemli bir konuya değiniyor:

ğBu köşeden AKP hükümetine bir öneride bulunmak ihtiyacı hissediyorum. Terörle Mücadelenin bir boyutu da gazilik kavramı üzerine temellenir. Bir yerin güvenliğini almak için askere ihtiyacınız vardır. O sizin adınıza oradadır ve sizin yerinize ölüme göz kırpar. Sizin varlığınızı sürdürebilmeniz onun varlığıyla bağlantılıdır. O sizi korur, siz de onu. Formül budur. Bu nedenle Terörle Mücadele gazileri, gelişmiş ülkelerde görevleri sona erdiğinde rehabilitasyona tabi tutulur. Topluma yeniden intibak edebilmeleri için çeşitli çalışmalar yürütür. AKP hükümeti rehabilitasyon konusunda mutlaka proje üretip, tatbik etmek sorumluluğundadır.' (s. 21).

Dergide, gazilerin sinsi hastalığı diye nitelendirilen Travma Sonrası Stres Bozukluğu'nun(PTSD: Post Travmatic Stres Disorder) polise de sirayet ettiğinden bahsedilmektedir(s. 34). (Sel, deprem felaketi yahut ani şokların getirisi olan bu bozuklukla mücadele adına, rehabilite merkezlerinin kurulmasının önemi büyüktür. Söz konusu Gaziler Bakanlığı bu anlamda, Türkiye açısından stratejik bir misyona da sahip olacaktır.)

Gaziler Dergisi 'nin Temmuz-Aralık 2006 özel sayısında(145.sayı) da, benzer durumlara yer verilmektedir. Derginin özel sayısında, malul sıfatının terörle mücadele gazilerince benimsenememesinden bahsedilmektedir. şüphesiz ki; insanlara birtakım sıfatlandırmalar yapılırken, kelimelerin taşıdığı anlamlara ve etimolojik kökenlere dikkat edilmelidir. 

Malul, Arapça kökenli bir sözcük olup, hasta anlamını taşımaktadır. Bu insanlar ülkelerine özel bir sevgi bağıyla bağlandıklarına göre; kendilerinin gazi sıfatıyla taçlandırılması da manevi borçtur. Devlet adına görev yaptıkları belirtilen polislerin gazilik haklarının verilmesi ve Emekli Sandığı'nca tanınmaları da, bu borç kapsamında değerlendirilmelidir. Kore Gazileri'ne maddi bedel ödetilmeden vakfedilecek madalyalar dağ

Bir ülkeye hizmet verenleri küstürmek gerçekten şerefli bir hareket değildir. Bu sebeple; atılan her adımın, verilen her kararın vebalini enine boyuna düşünmek gereklidir. Gazi eşlerinin, pedagojik anlamda çocuklarının yalnız bırakılmamasını da, bu kapsamda nitelendirmek gerekir. ürneğin; Kıbrıs Gazisi Sabri şen'in eşi Saime Hanım'ın aşağıdaki ifadesine bakalım:

ğSon söz olarak söylemek istediklerim özetle şunlar, gaziler siperlerde, eşler cephe gerisinde eşzamanlı ve eşruhlu olarak çarpışıyor.(ğ)' (s. 15). (Vurgu şahsıma aittir.)

Bu cümlenin ne denli derin ontolojik anlamlara gebe kaldığını görebiliriz. 

üzellikle; eşlerin ve annelerin askerlerle kurduğu ilişkinin de pedagojik, psikolojik ve sosyolojik boyutu tam tekmil incelenmiş değildir. Oysa ki; böylesi bakir alanların akademik/sanatsal düzlemde nitelikli çalışmalarla doldurulması ulus-devlet stratejisi açısından da isabetli olacaktır. Gazilerimizin savaştan önceki ve savaştan sonraki varoluşlarını diyapazona benzetirsek; hafızaları sürekli suretle bu iki uçta gidip gelmektedir. 

Hatun Doğan'ın ğİstiklal Gazisi Dedem' (ss. 24-27) yazısında tasvir ettiği dedesi misaliğ Onun, Halk Partisi'ni hala Gazi Kemal Paşa'nın bir emaneti olarak görmesi; yokluk ve zorluk döneminde yollardaki at/eşek pisliklerini avuçlarında ufalayıp, içinden çıkacak bir parçacık arpayla doymaya çalışması; Yunanlıları denize döküldüğünü belirtmesi havsalasında oynamaya devam eden epik bir film şeridinin parçalarıdır. 

Son nefesine kadar da, bu filmin bir aktörü olarak oynamaya devam etmiştir. Böylesi özel insanların hatıralarından, yaşadıklarından bir ders çıkarmak ve kendimizi sorgulamak yararlı olacaktır. Kendi senaryomuzu yazabilmek, kendi filmimizi en doğru şekilde kurgulayabilmek niyetiyleğ

Film demişken, dergideki bir yazıya daha parmak basmak isterim(s.38). ğSelamsız Bandosu', ğZüğürt Ağa' misali Türk sinemasının önemli filmlerine imza atmış yönetmen Nesli üölgeçen, ğAğustos Gazileri' adlı bir yapıma imza atmış. Bu yapımda yedi gaziye yer vermek isterken, projenin hayata geçirilmesi sırasında dördü vefat etmiş. 

Veysel Turan, Yakup Satar ve ümür Küyük adlı üç gaziyle çekimlerini gerçekleştirdiği bu spontane film için, Kültür Bakanlığı'ndan ve sponsorlardan destek bekliyormuş. Sinemada oynamasını arzu ettiği filmi, bir kanala vermek istemediğini, ama buna mecbur kalabileceğini söylemiş. 

Yazıyı okuyunca, oldukça heyecanlandım ve filmi sinemada izlemek umuduyla dolup taştı içim. Sinema, genç jenerasyonu uyandırabilmek ve uyarabilmek için de yerinde bir seçimğ Umarım; duyarlı birileri çıkmıştır.

Son olarak; Yrd. Doç. Dr. Barış Doster'in 12.02.2007 tarihli ve 137 sayılı Cumhuriyet Strateji ekinde yer alan ğIrak'ta Savaş üzelleştirildi' yazısına değinmek istiyorum.

Yazıda, dış güvenlik hizmeti veren firmaların Irak'a parayla asker gönderdiklerine değiniliyor. Daha doğrusu bunlara, asker değil profesyonel savaşçı deniyor. 

Roma'yı düşünürsek; tıpkı kralın ve kana susamış hedonist halkın eğlencelerinde dövüştürülen gladyatörler misaliğ 

Bu savaşçılar, halk ordusu geleneğinin çok dışında parayla çalıştırılıyorlar. 

Sayın Dostel, Türkiye'de askerliğin profesyonel hale getirilmesinin ve ordunun küçültülmesinin bir kez daha düşünülmesi gerektiğinin altını çiziyor. Büyük Britanya, sayıları elli-elli üç civarında gezinen eski sömürgelerini(dominyonları) kullanarak, dört bin beş yüz askerinin sayısını altı bine çıkarıyor. 

üekilen askeri sıkıntıdan dolayı Yunanistan'da da, geldiklerinde iş istihdamı sağlanmak şartıyla kadınlar iki-üç seneliğine askere alınabiliyor. Yine aynı ülkede, 18 yaşını doldurmuş kimseler üniversiteye filan bakılmaksızın salla pati askere çağrılıyor. 

Askerliğin el altına düştüğü ve paralı hizmete dönüştüğü yerde, artık hiçbir değerler silsilesinden bahsetmek mümkün olmuyor. 

Org. Yaşar Büyükanıt'ın Washington'daki basın toplantısında söylediği üzere de, bir kısım güvenlik askerleri Türk askeri kollukları takarak güvenliklerini sağlıyorlar. Ne olursa olsun, bu ordu kimsenin paspası olamayacak denli sağlam duruyor. Bu suretle de; Türk askerinin, gazisinin ve şehidinin haysiyetini ayaklar altına almaya kimsenin gücü yetmiyor. 

Sadece; bu vefakarlıklarına, sabırlarına ve devlete minnetlerine karşı, kendilerinin kıymet hükümlerinin bilinmesi gerekiyor. 

Yani, J Eğrisi'nin bizleri düzlüğe çıkartacağı günleri beklemek gerekiyor. Kırılma noktalarındaki olasılık hesaplarının iyi yapılması gerektiği bir kez daha görülüyor.

Dış mihrapların oyunlarının ayan beyan oynatıldığı küresel vahşet tarlalarının ortasında da; sevgili Ahmet Hilmi Balcı'nın bana söylediği şu söz aklıma geliyor: 

ğSoros, 11 Eylül olaylarından yaklaşık iki üç ay sonra İstanbul Bilgi üniversitesi'ne geldiğinde, aynen şunu söylemiştir: Sizin en iyi ihraç ürününüz ordunuzdur!..' 

K.S.M Gaziler dergisine abone olmak veya makale yollamak için: 
İnternet erişim adresi: www.gazilerdergisi.com 
[email protected] 
Adres: şahkulu Mah. Otçu Sok. No:4 
Kat:3-4 Kuledibi/Tünel/İSTANBUL
Yazı İşleri Elektronik Posta: Bnb.(E) ş. Ercüment Güngör 
[email protected]

----------


## anau

Skandalların Partisinde Haraç Krizi 

Nail Amudi 

Skandallarla kamuoyunun gundemine gelen Demokratik Toplum Partisi'nde (DTP) bu defa da "harac" skandali yasaniyor.

Genel secimlere bagimsiz adaylarla girme karari alan DTP, Olaganustu Kongresi'nden bolunerek cikarken, Genel Merkez tarafindan belediye baskanlarina gonderilen bir talimat, DTP'li belediyelerde
calisanlarinin tepkisine neden oldu.

DTP'nin genel secim calismalarinda kullanilmak uzere, Turkiye'deki tum DTP'li belediye calisanlarindan zorunlu olarak 1 maas tutari para toplanmasi (harac) yonunde calisma yurutuldugu ortaya cikti.

DTP Genel Merkezi'nin talimati dogrultusunda harekete gecen belediye baskanlarinin, Subat 2007 ayinda iscilerin maaslarinin tamaminin kesmeye basladiklari, ihtiyac duyulmasi durumunda Mayis 2007'de ikinci kez calisanlarin maaslarina el konulabilecegi one suruldu.

Uygulamayi "hukuk disi" olarak nitelendiren belediye calisanlari, yargiya basvurmaya hazirlanirken, belediye baskanlari tarafindan 

"1 veya 2 maas tutarindaki zorunlu para kesintisinin 12 ay uzerinden
taksitlendirilebilecegi" 

yonunde aciklamalarin uygulamaya yonelik tepkileri azaltmayacagi belirtiliyor.

Bu arada, PKK tarafindan 10 Subat 2007 tarihinde Diyarbakir'da intihar susu verilerek yakilan ve tedavi gordugu Adana'daki Ballica Hastanesi'nde 13 Subat 2007 gunu olen orgut mensubu Murat Kargi'nin olum nedenine iliskin ilginc gelismeler yasaniyor.

Cezaevinden ciktiktan sonra Diyarbakir Buyuksehir Belediyesi'nde calismaya baslayan Murat Kargi'nin intihar eylemini propaganda malzemesi olarak istismar eden PKK propaganda odaklarinca; 

"Abdullah Ocalan'in cezaevi kosullari ile Avrupa ulkelerindeki PKK'ya yonelik operasyonlari protesto etmek icin kendisini yaktigi" 

yonunde bir aciklama yapilmisti.

Ancak, HAK-PAR tarafindan yapilan arastirma sonucunda, Murat Kargi'nin "Abdullah Ocalan veya PKK" icin degil, 

Diyarbakir Buyuksehir Belediyesi'nde yapilan ihale yolsuzluklarindan elde edilen yuklu
miktardaki paralarin belediye hizmetleri yerine, bazi kisilerin sahsi hesaplarina aktarilmasini protesto etmek amaciyla, kendisini yaktigi ortaya cikti.

DTP'de yasanan skandallarin, secimler oncesinde vatandaslarin partiye yonelik tepkilerinin boyutlanmasina neden oluyor. 

Hatirlanacagi uzere, gecen ay Tuncer Bakirhan ile birlikte Bruksel'e giden DTP Sur Belediye Baskani Abdullah Demirbas'in, Avrupa Parlamentosu Milletvekili Feleknas Uca ile Luksemburg Meydani cikisindaki bir barda sabaha kadar eglendikleri ve geceyi birlikte gecirdikleri iddialari, DTP Genel Merkezi ve belediyede sok etkisi yaratmisti.

Bu arada, DTP Baskani Ahmet Turk'un Olaganustu Kongre'deki aciklamalari, kafalarda soru isaretlerine neden oldu. 

Bugun bolge halki sadece Kurt konusuna odaklanan bir partiyi yeterli bulmuyor, desteklemiyor. Halk, artik kendi gunluk sorunlariyla ilgilenen, egitim, issizlik, altyapi basta olmak uzere kentin sorunlari icin cozum uretebilen, belli bir kesimin degil gercekten vatandasi kucaklayan bir parti istiyor. Zaten genel sorunlara cozum onerilerinin yetersiz olduklarini bizzat DTP sozculeri kabul ediyorlar ve parti toplantilarinda da dile getiriyorlar. 

Uzun yillardir da bolgedeki belediye baskanliklarinin DTP'nin elinde olmasina ve secimlere cok az bir sure kalmasina ragmen halen DTP'nin; issizlik, yoksulluk, saglik, egitim, kentin imari, tore cinayetleri, dis ticaretle ilgili projeleri neler, belli degil. 

Cunku DTP, PKK'nin sozculugunu yapmak ve orgut yoneticilerinin talimatlarini yerine getirmekten, "yasal ve siyasi bir parti oldugu" gercegini bugune kadar hep arka plana atti veya atmak zorunda kaldi. Ayni sekilde DTP'li belediye baskanlari da bugune kadar gundeme ya "PKK", ya "Abdullah Ocalan", ya da yolsuzluk, ask skandallari ve yurt disi gezileriyle gundeme geldiler.

Ama bugun PKK ile DTP arasinda ihtilaf, cekisme ve surtusme yasandigi ve iplerin kopma noktasina geldigi gozlerden kacmiyor. 

"DTP, Abdullah Ocalan'in İmrali'dan talimatiyla kurulan ve adini bile Ocalan'in koydugu bir siyasi parti degil mi? Oyleyse, DTP ile PKK arasinda nasil bir ihtilaf olabilir ki?" 

diye soranlari duyar gibi oluyorum.

Olaganustu Kongre sonrasinda DTP ile PKK'nin soyledikleri, ilk defa birbiriyle ortusmuyor. 

PKK, DTP'lilerin secime bagimsiz aday olarak katilmalarina kesinlikle karsi cikiyor ve parti olarak girilmesi yonunde DTP'ne baski yapiyor. 

DTP temsilcilerinin egilimi ise, secime bagimsiz aday olarak girip, Meclis'te bagimsiz bir grup kurmak. 

Bu, DTP ile PKK arasindaki cok temel bir ayrilik konusu olarak gundemde. Ancak partiye yakin cevrelerde konusulan asil konu; PKK'ya cok yakin duran DTP'nin, PKK'nin iki yildir tekrar baslatip tirmandirdigi siddet eylemleri yuzunden oldukca onemli oranda oy kaybetmesi...

Yolsuzluk, rant kavgasi, liderlik savasi, intihar susu verilerek yakilan insanlar, ask dedikodulari, adam kayirma, rusvet, halkin yerine belli bir grubun vekili olmayi tercih etme, PKK ve Abdullah
Ocalan'in disinda hicbir politika uretememe, cozum uretme yerine sorun cikarma, etnik milliyetcilik, tehdit ve siddet...

----------

